# Goju-Ryu in London, ON, Canada



## Robbo (May 6, 2004)

Hey Everybody,

My sister-in-law is moving to London from Toronto and wants to continue her studies in Goju-Ryu.

Does anybody know of a reputable school that teaches this style in London.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Robbo (May 7, 2004)

Beuller..........Ferris.........Beuller..........
 :idunno:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 7, 2004)

Sorry Robbo, I'm not familiar with any of the Goju-Ryu schools in London.
I'll ask my instructor but I don't think he's overly familiar either. 

Now if you wanted an American Kenpo School, I'd have a suggestion.  

Dot
:boing2:


----------



## Spud (May 7, 2004)

No help here. Where is she moving from (I'm always interested in finding Goju-Ryu schools)?


----------



## Robbo (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys,

She is currently in Pickering training under Mr. Chet Dixon who is under a Mr. Wallace Platt.....I think.

I apologize if the name spelling is not correct.

Dot, thanks for the  offer, and if she can't find a goju school, I'm sure she will investigate her options.

Rob


----------



## SEIRYU (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Robbo, I have attached some info on a school in the area hope this helps. London Goju-ryu Karate Club
Sensei Richard Fall
645 Newbold Street (at rear)
London, Ontario
N6E 2T8 / (519) 680-0122
​


----------



## Robbo (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank-You  :asian:


----------

